# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста антивирусов на лечение активного заражения (июль 2011)

## CyberWriter

*Подготовка теста*Для проведения тестирования антивирусов на лечение активного заражения экспертной Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

